# Investing in seeds



## A0145 (Aug 15, 2009)

Most people are concerned about the economy at the time, but I have more concern about our food supply. The seeds that we grow and eat are genetically modified and the companies (not pointing fingers) decide to screw up the seed and patent it for profit. But when the seeds kill themselves (they have technology for this), the companies will be even richer because they have a seed vault (ironically) and probably won't lend seed to the U.S. until they give a sky high price. So that's when those stored seeds you bought suddenly become more valuable than gold and crude oil combined! 

Huge shocker isn't it?

Now, the best company to buy non hybrid seeds in my opinion is Heirloom Organics (but you can choose whatever company), which have 100% natural seed. With an investment of 500 dollars, you will have over 100,000 seeds that last 5 to 20 years.:2thumb:

It's great, but like any preserved seed, some are nonviable because not all the seeds are alive, but most of them are.

What's your opinion about this?


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

This is my first year using heirloom seeds, from rareseeds.com. I got 15 different veggies including 4 varieties of tomato, 2 beans, 2 peas, 2 cukes, carrot, broccoli, beet, lettuce, green pepper, brussel sprouts, sweet corn, cauliflower, onion, zucchini, and 3 melon.
I read about the "terminator" gene last summer. Since we are of the "bug-in" mentality, I decided to start saving my own seeds. Buying metals is out of reach for us, besides, you can't eat gold or silver so I agree, if you have a good supply of seed, you are sitting on a gold mine. I'm looking forward to my first years seed harvest. I even have some of the plants in the garden marked - SEED ONLY DO NOT PICK. Yea I now, sounds kind of anal,  but that's next years food supply.


----------



## A0145 (Aug 15, 2009)

Most people take food for granted until they see it's gone. It's very sucky to know that you are not prepared in an emergency situation.


----------

